# game suggestionz



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

help guys im running out of gamez i need good gamez ill post my specs
ati radeon xpress 200 256mb onboard, supports shader model 2.0
1 gig ram 533mhz
p4 3.06ghz
any game wud do just not racing


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

Max Payne 1 & 2
GTA (All series)
Mafia
Godfather
Hitman (SA & Contracts)
Serious Sam (First and Second Encounter)


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

played all of em trust me im bored to hell i need to play
thx for mafia though


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2007)

123asd said:
			
		

> played all of em trust me im bored to hell i need to play
> thx for mafia though



u havent played mafia till now ???
Hey wat r u doin go get up and get the cds


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

ya 92%good game anything else please


----------



## vish786 (Aug 12, 2007)

it time to go for mafia, u wont regret playing, after completing it, it will be in top list of ur games. 

and if u like shooting games with little story in it = Quake 4.


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

okk ill list everything ive played
1.titan quest+immortal throne
2.tiberium wars
3. condition zero-cstrike original
4.half life 1 and 2 and episode 1
5.rayman rr(sucks more than vampire rain)
6.battlefield 2142
7.medal of honor pacific assault
8.stalker
9.company of heroes
10.gta  sa and vc
11.sims 2 with all expansions
12.lotr bfme2 +rise of the witch kind
13.civcity rome
14.cod2
15.heroes of might and magic 5
16.battlefield 2
17.civ 4+warlords+beyond the sord
18.sid meirs railroads
19.aoe3
20.hitman 2+3
21.dreamfall the longest journey 2
22. longest journey 1
23.flatout2
24.max payne 1+2
25.nolf2
26.sam and max ep1-6
27.splinter cell pandorra tomorrow
28. oblivion
29.nfs carbon
30.nfs mw
31.simpsons hit and run
32. rainbow six raven shield
33.farcry
34.neverwinter nights 2
35.fable the lost chapters
36.harr potter 5
37.world of warcraft the burning crusade
38.doom 3 +resurection of evil
39.the godfather the game
40.vampire the masquerade bloodlines
41.unreal tournament 2k4
42.silent hill 4
43. escape from butchers bay(chronicles of riddick)
44. mafia(gonna get)
45.quake 4
46. igi 1 and 2
47. freelancer
sorry for the extremely long game list


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 12, 2007)

go fr maxpayne,igi or gta.............. htey r juss gr8...


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

i have all these games man guys read my games list please before suggestin


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

WATCH these...
*img.youtube.com/vi/BOv7ycbTxi8/default.jpgWRC Rally Mexico 2007 - Highlights

*img.youtube.com/vi/FQPt0ProYyk/default.jpgWRC Drifts

*img.youtube.com/vi/w4vxLuwn2zA/default.jpgWRC Jumping compilation...


now get *Colin McRae 2005* & enjoy Rally Racing


----------



## 123asd (Aug 12, 2007)

i got colin mcrae 2k5 didnt like it


----------



## vish786 (Aug 12, 2007)

compare the list urself

fear
battlefield 2
halo
crysis
far cry
enemy territor-quake wars
medal of honor - rising sun
unreal tournament 4
world of warcraft
flatout 2 
gothic 3 
final fantasy
tom clancy splinter cell double agent
rainbow six vegas
oblivion 

this games require a high end pc with pretty good gfx card.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

123asd said:
			
		

> i got colin mcrae 2k5 didnt like it



Get a good pc.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

123asd said:
			
		

> i got colin mcrae 2k5 didnt like it


give it some time, you'll get used to initiate Drifts, take jumps & do 4 point perfect landings

play with car setup.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2007)

If u hav played Silent Hill 4

Then i certainly recommend 
*Silent hill 2* (it stand among my faves)
and *Silent Hill 3* (u will get to know wat all caused the formation of silent hill bizzareness)

These are way too creepy, survival horror game but with a touch of immersion u ever wanted.

And one more great trilogy u r missing is
*Prince of Persia *

Here are some other games which i liked:
* condemned: criminal origin* (its abt serial killer hunting)
* Prey* (nice visuals and innovative gameplay)
* The Thing* (a sequel to 1982 sci-fi horror film)
* The Suffering 1,2* (i liked the genuinity of first part and so the second, movie like dialogs and insane brutality derives the ending of the game)


One Question?
Hows Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 12, 2007)

@123asd..... wats d use of writin so many names..... just pick out sm better 1's yaar.....


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

indigo prophecy, max payne


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 13, 2007)

u almost played all games wait 4 some new games then......


----------



## 123asd (Aug 13, 2007)

vampire is an open type game ya know u can do almost anything to finish or even fail a mission the games kinda hard and annoying loading times but totally 9.3/10
t159 thanks for the game advices
i didnt really like indigo prophecy though, dont know why
so ill get silent hill 2 and guys what pop is good i just played the two throne though on my ps2


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well according to nvidia's survey most aggressive gamers buy 4-5 games a year and are always looking for good games.If u are mad and are playing like hell then it does not give me a good idea of ur source of games.Its madness to play so many games.Only play good games like half life episode 2,bioshock,crysis,unreal 3 pc when they are released and believe me for gaming one needs a good pc or else he won't be satisfied.2008 sees some good games coming so wait and watch,eg.-Assasin's creed


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Well according to nvidia's survey most aggressive gamers buy 4-5 games a year and are always looking for good games.If u are mad and are playing like hell then it does not give me a good idea of ur source of games.Its madness to play so many games.Only play good games like half life episode 2,bioshock,crysis,unreal 3 pc when they are released and believe me for gaming one needs a good pc or else he won't be satisfied.2008 sees some good games coming so wait and watch,eg.-Assasin's creed



this is madness???

THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

even i was once like that, playin a gmae was life for me, good or worst,it was less of a concern.

But u know a time comes wen u get mature enuf to choose few good games per year and enjoy them, now i dont give a damn for every game



			
				123asd said:
			
		

> vampire is an open type game ya know u can do almost anything to finish or even fail a mission the games kinda hard and annoying loading times but totally 9.3/10
> t159 thanks for the game advices
> i didnt really like indigo prophecy though, dont know why
> so ill get silent hill 2 and guys what pop is good i just played the two throne though on my ps2



thwo thrones was better in gameplay(easier compared to previous installments) and ambient atmosphere.

U gotta play te first two parts serially to get the hang of it.

Abd yeah 2nd part is the best  and most challenging, everytime i played i played like a warrior within

Silent Hill 2 is so close to my heart, i wish i had the same story in my own life, though its a sad and creepy one but still...

Thanx for Vampires masquerade bloodlines review, i think i will play it soon, open ended gameplay rocks


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 13, 2007)

One thing I can suggest is : 

*TOTAL OVERDOSE *

Well There is  an another good sim :

* MS Flight Simulator X *


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

rainbow six vegas : pretty gud game


----------



## 123asd (Aug 13, 2007)

dude vampire isnt that open ended but still is ur free to fail or pass a mission
how am i suppose to play vegas with a radeon xpress 200


----------



## entrana (Aug 17, 2007)

any help guys anymore game suggestionz?


----------



## entrana (Aug 22, 2007)

guys help?


----------



## entrana (Aug 26, 2007)

guys last time anyone wanna help?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 26, 2007)

Visit-
www.gamespot.com


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 27, 2007)

prince of persia  
simply mindblowing, brilliant masterpiece game wich has broken all the rules and has made history
all series rocks


----------



## entrana (Aug 27, 2007)

hmm prince of persia is it really THAT good

ok so guys im getting sands of times


----------



## Caesar (Aug 28, 2007)

You should definitely try CoD 1 and its expansion UO.Brothers in arms too.


----------



## entrana (Aug 28, 2007)

im not interested in cod and ww2 shooters


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

so guys im getting dark messiah is that good


----------



## Who (Aug 31, 2007)

nope i don't like the game one bit, i would buy gothic 3 (which is very buggy unpatched) over this any day. if you want a good RPG go buy oblivion it has enough mods to keep your RPG spirit high for years....


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

i have oblivion but ill try dark messiah anyways i dont have any other choice
besides i cant run gothic 3

besides how is gothic 3 i mean is it strictly mmorpg?


----------



## Who (Aug 31, 2007)

no gothic 3 is not an MMORPG , it doesn't even support online play, its an massive RPG like oblivion & it is much better than dark messiah, also dude if you don't mind graphics, you should try Baldur's gate I & II, Planescape :Torment ( the best story line in a game), even Neverwinter nights is better than dark messiah , i think you should try Stalker it has a big world like oblivion & it has great graphics but its a RPG-FPS combo....but its still better than dark messiah ,  i hate dark messiah so much...


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

tyhanks after a long time someone helped me

is baldurs gate oblivion type rpg or neverwinter nights type rpg


----------



## Who (Aug 31, 2007)

its a neverwinter nights type RPG but don't think it sucks because of that i think better gamplay then any other RPG in the world...

"Baldur's Gate largely manages to meet, and even surpass, gamers' high expectations for this ambitious game."

-Gamespot  
Score :- 9.2
*www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/baldursgate/index.html?tag=result;title;1

"It's a definitive role-playing experience, and the only reason it can't be called the best game in its class is because in a sense there's nothing available that compares to it."
 - Gamespot

Baldur's gate 2 :- 9.2

*www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/baldursgate2shadowsofamn/index.html?tag=result;title;7


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

i dont like neverwinter type games it gets boring thanks tough


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

anything else guys currently getting that free pop sands of time download from fileplanet


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 2, 2007)

Get Colin Macrae Dirt.


----------



## entrana (Sep 2, 2007)

goddammit harvy how many times do i have to tell im upgrading a gfx and i CANT SUPPORT NEW GAMES 
jeeshus
anyways hows the first ghost recon i heard its available for free


----------



## harish_21_10 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well i was looking for some good game too and came across this thread and i have decided to try the Prince Of Persia series...if u guys would help decide on which sequel i should start from to have a better view of the game

  Should start with POP:Sands of Time or some other part ...


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

u cud try pop sands of time as it is available for free on fileplanet but its an ad supported version dont worry


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 4, 2007)

Try Call of Juarez DirectX 9 edition.It was released a 6 months ago.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 4, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> anyways hows the first ghost recon


 
Its realistic modern Tactical combat, with 3 sqauds......if u liked Rainbow six 1 &2(one of my favourites ), u'll definitely like this!


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

cool
harvy how many times do i gotta tell ya i gotta a sucky pc which wont even support sc double agent cud u suggest some games that actually RUN on my pc

hey guys gots a problemo
i downloaded that freee pop from fileplanet, but whenever i run it it just freezes my pc and nothing happens whats the catch


----------



## Who (Sep 5, 2007)

i think there is something wrong with your PC, i.e OS is missing some files so it can't run things etc... nothing wrong with the game it runs fine , one my IM friends even downloaded & its working.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

i see maybe my pc just sucks

it says i need to live in us


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 6, 2007)

@entrana,i thought u were gonna buy an 8800 GTS,is this someone else using ur ID.

The original user of this thread got banned i guess,was it u???

U'r taking too long to answer.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

ur right i was GONNA not yet by october


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 6, 2007)

Do u buy original games?


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

why do  you ask?
sure i got some original games, but im not that rich to afford all of the games original right? hence the reasons of piracy


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 6, 2007)

Do u have an xbox360??
Which net connection do u have??
If u want to download better and bigger games this is the broadband u should look for-

Alliance Kolkatta

This is the best broadband available in kolkatta,india(its the best all over india) and also cheap compared to MTNL and BSNL.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

why are u asking me these
im getting a xbox360
i use sify broadband 256kbps unlimited
and thanks for the alliance broadband info


----------



## entrana (Sep 8, 2007)

unfortunately no alliance broadband in my place, sad man i wanted that sweet 640kbps o well its not my destiny, i miss my 1mbps speed abroad


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

got dark messiah it isnt that bad


----------



## entrana (Sep 14, 2007)

does anyone have bioshock,two worlds, lost planet, rainbow six, jade empire?
i need reviews


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

guys ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 17, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> does anyone have bioshock,two worlds, lost planet, rainbow six, jade empire?
> i need reviews


I have Bioshock,Lost Planet and Rainbow Six Vegas.I recommend u to play Bioshock and stay away from Lost Planet(very pathetic gameplay and single player mode of only 8 levels).Also i loved Rainbow Six Vegas but i found that it ran slower on my 8800GTS due to a game bug.I didn't update it with a patch cause the game is too old now,almost a year.


----------



## entrana (Sep 17, 2007)

lost planet sucks? ok ill stay away


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

guys anyone knows how is tomb raider legend for pc


----------



## entrana (Sep 23, 2007)

guys?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> guys anyone knows how is tomb raider legend for pc


I have Tomb Raider Legend and its the second best tomb-raider game after the new Tomb Raider Anniversary.Both games have awesome Graphics and gameplay.


----------



## entrana (Sep 24, 2007)

cool then i think i shud get it


----------



## bikdel (Sep 25, 2007)

nah.......TR: Anniversary is kinda repetition...... borin if u wanna ask me but definitely go for the Legend one..........


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 25, 2007)

I am waiting for T/20 worldcup video game


----------



## entrana (Sep 25, 2007)

^^u are? i thought cricket games were boring


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think etrana has played the first installment of Tomb Raider so since Tomb Raider Anniversary is new he should try it.
Did I tell u'll have to fight dinosaur's in that game.


----------



## Phalanx (Sep 25, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> lost planet sucks? ok ill stay away


 
Lost Planet doesn't suck... Its a pretty good game...I liked it very much... Although it is a personal opinion, the fact that it has got 8.5 from IGN proves that the game is inherently good... So you can definitely try it out...

And it has got 11 levels in single player mode,not 8 as Harvik had said...


----------



## entrana (Sep 25, 2007)

only 11 levels? how long is the game


----------



## Stalker (Sep 25, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> only 11 levels? how long is the game



I remember reading, in a digit review, that it can be completed in *one* day.....very short!


----------



## entrana (Sep 26, 2007)

then its not worth it


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 26, 2007)

Phalanx said:
			
		

> Lost Planet doesn't suck... Its a pretty good game...I liked it very much... Although it is a personal opinion, the fact that it has got 8.5 from IGN proves that the game is inherently good... So you can definitely try it out...
> 
> And it has got 11 levels in single player mode,not 8 as Harvik had said...


Sorry for the wrong info.
BTW Lost Planet Extreme Conditions Got 5.8 from IGN.
LOL,just reverse the numbers.
And we are here discussing about pc games.


----------



## entrana (Sep 26, 2007)

wow 5.8, thats ... bad for a capcom game o wel


----------



## Stalker (Sep 26, 2007)

well, i'm / was interested in Splinter cell : Double Agent. Any views??

i did try the *demo* from the digit DVD. Man , it was horrible......... graphics were bad.....Chaos theory was much better! *No shadows* either....
Plus i could *not access the customize settings* option in the Settings(was faded) the game was on default setting of Next-gen graphics...
Also the game said that i did not meet the minimum system reqs as i had DX10 installed (Win Vista)

Are these problems because of vista?? cause i've read on another forum that Vista *causes this game to run in Shader model 2 mode*.(?)
is this bug solved in the retail version of the game?? *Anyone here has run SCDA in Vista ?? *


----------



## entrana (Sep 26, 2007)

the game is pretty good as long as u play it right, gfx are awesome, shadows are fine i dont see the problem, the only problem is it doesent run in mine


----------



## Who (Sep 26, 2007)

SC: DA is the worst SC game out there, it has lot of bugs , don't buy it , it sucks anyway if you guys don't believe , (i am sure many won't believe me) you should go read the user reviews of SC: DA (pc) on gamefaqs & you should also read the gamespy's review of SC: DA (PC). if you guys are still in doubt just go & see the ubi SC: DA forums , it will clear things out for you.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 26, 2007)

Splinter cell double agent is the worst game of the Splinter Cell series.It has horrible bugs and glitches.The game uses the same engine as chaos theory (UT 2.5) but the requirements are way too higher than chaos theory.Even the Gameplay is not good and its repetive.Dunno how this game got 8.0 rating from Gamespot.

@Stalker: I think the game doesn't support windows vista.


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

did anyone actually play sc:da? im gonna play it as soon as i get a new pc


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> did anyone actually play sc:da? im gonna play it as soon as i get a new pc


Yes I have played SC: DA and I left playing it in the middle because it crashed a lot on my PC.This game has horrible bugs.
And hear this,i have the original SC: DA and it should require the DVD to be in the drive yet somehow the game runs without the DVD even though i didn't use a crack.
Weird game!!


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

wow, aside from the bugs, is the game actually FUN to play?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> wow, aside from the bugs, is the game actually FUN to play?


I have never played SC games before so i liked this one.


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

ahh so it must be fine. splinter cell games have always been engaging


----------



## BULLZI (Sep 28, 2007)

plz suggest me some games to play.i need a break from CS 1.6 and DOTA .


----------



## Who (Sep 28, 2007)

system shock 2 , deus ex, thief 3, mafia, C&C 3 , POP series, GTA series these games are pretty good , my advise is to play system shock 2 in the dark. (one of the most scary games of all time.)


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

play c&c3 online only buy original or else u WILL get bored. it is meant for online play


----------



## Who (Sep 28, 2007)

^ That's totally bullshit.

 C&C 3 has a lenthy single player campaign & some nice mods for extra life & some huge mods are in devlopment , also you DON'T need to buy orignal disk to play online there are many ways to play online & sometimes crack servers have more players then the one's provided my EA.


----------



## raaz (Sep 28, 2007)

may any one tell me that where do i find legacy of kain serise in delhi


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

Palika,Nehru Place or Music world.

@BULLZI-try Spiderman 3.
or maybe manhunt 2.
or resident evil 4 shud do.


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

smit keep quiet we are not suppose to talk about pirated stuff here, and besides using hamachi would be lame. as of now no cracked servers and even if there were u cudnt compete with the fun of playing command and conquer 3 online. just get the game man costs only 1000 rs, and that too the kane edition. the single player is fun but if u want some serious fun u shud try playing online it would work smoothly on a 256kbps connection with 4 players


----------



## Who (Sep 28, 2007)

well if you want to save money its better to go with himachi & other stuff , also EA ain't Battle.net, to be honest playing  battle.net is the only thing out there that justify the orignal cost of the game. Playing Diablo 2 & Warcraft 3: TFT on battle.net ( blizzard offical online gaming servers) it was worth every cent. so i would suggest everybody to but warcraft 3 & its exp & go play on battle.net, its damn fun   & also i keep disconnecting on ea servers when playing C&C : generals (i also have a 256 KB connection) so i suggested to play on himachi & etc stuff.


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

uhh huh i have diablo 2 and played it on battle.net, dude ur comparing that to c&c3? c&c3 is of course better than diablo 2 in every way man including online play how cud u say that diablo 2 is better. u get disconnected in fps games because of high ping, that is in ea servers u cant blame them they already have enough load on their servers


----------



## Who (Sep 28, 2007)

of course you can't compare diablo 2 to C&c 3 just look at the genere, i was actually prasing the online service called " battle.net " , & warcraft 3 remains as one of the best online rts playing game. also ok its my fault that i live in india & have such connection but the fact is  i get disconnected on their server but i don't get disconnected on battle.net so do you have any proof that he won't disconnected on EA servers ?


----------



## entrana (Sep 29, 2007)

yes, i have a 256kbps connection and i dont get discnonected in c&c3 BUT i DO get disconnected in my bf2142. so as long as he has a 256kbps he can play c&c3 online. battle.net doesent kick u out because the games require low internet speeds, u can play diablo2 with a 64kbps connection


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone has played Deus Ex and many other action / RPG games, I want to know which game is most like Deus Ex - in terms of storyline / many different ways to play (e.g. stealth OR frontal attacking etc) / how much fun it is / ratings.

U see, I immensely enjoyed Deus Ex and want to get another game like it.


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

i have played deus ex, u shud try the max payne series


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 4, 2007)

I played MP 1 .. found it kind of different. MP is straight shooter type. I read on IGN that System Shock 2 (again an old game) is like Deus Ex. Wish I knew someone who has played both


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 4, 2007)

@entrana is that suppose to be "fruit"beer in ur sig?


----------



## Who (Oct 4, 2007)

ok sanjay, i have played both deus ex & system shock 2 , both of them are great games & should be played twice fo full enjoyment....they are really awesome games.


----------



## entrana (Oct 5, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> @entrana is that suppose to be "fruit"beer in ur sig?


actually its a belt buckle that says Got BEER?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 5, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> ok sanjay, i have played both deus ex & system shock 2 , both of them are great games & should be played twice fo full enjoyment....they are really awesome games.


 
Oh I know Systems Shock 2 is a great game. It is pretty high up on IGN's list of 25 greatest games ever.

What I want to know is: How similar it is to Deus Ex. Does it have subtleities like DE or is it a straight shooter / puzzle type like HL. Will appreciate if you can comment on that.

The things I liked about DE were the immersive storyline and fundamentally different ways of playing the game which I miss in other action games.


----------



## Who (Oct 5, 2007)

it does have subtleities like DE but gameplay is very diffrent from DE , you see DE had very good storyline & it wasn't scary , System Shock 2 sound is awesome & its really...really scary , crank up the volume, put on your headphones & play it in dark , it will really scare you also i liked the storyline. if you liked DE then you will enjoy SS 2.


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks smit, will try out SS 2 if i can lay my hands on it. It is not easy to get old games though ! Did u know that both these are on IGN's list of best 25 games ever ?


----------



## Who (Oct 6, 2007)

yes sanjay also i am old game player i enjoy some old games more than todays new games , but i also like some new games of today though.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

ne1 playing Quake Wars (who has such holy bandwidth )


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

i think harvick is


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 6, 2007)

I didn't like Quake Wars at all! Team Fortress 2 is a much better Class based game


----------



## entrana (Oct 6, 2007)

of course man its team fortress. from valve........ the only thing that can beat that is unreal tournament


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 10, 2007)

Flatout 2


----------



## entrana (Oct 10, 2007)

^?


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 10, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> Flatout 2



Flatout...after a long time


----------



## hahahari (Oct 11, 2007)

Doesnt anyone say COD series? :woot:
The best game there is COD2 nothing beats it


----------



## entrana (Oct 11, 2007)

dude cod2 SUCKS!! id say it again it SUCKS!!


----------



## hahahari (Oct 11, 2007)

Well lemme tell you.It Roxx I will say it again and again,it roxxx


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

COD2 ROX mannn.
@ entrana-if u dont like the game,it doesnt mean it SUX.
i dont like halo 2 but people say it is gud.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

individual tastes dudes,


----------



## entrana (Oct 12, 2007)

but how can cod2 be so good, its easy and boring and short

right now im getting grim fandango


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 12, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> but how can cod2 be so good, its easy and boring and short
> 
> right now im getting grim fandango


 
Good decision !!!


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

it better be good as they say it is i dont wanna waste any money im saving already for the orange box


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 13, 2007)

I will buy you a free game (maybe orange box only !) if you do not find GF good !!

Look at these links if that also does not motivate you:

*pc.ign.com/articles/772/772285p2.html

*pc.ign.com/articles/153/153100p1.html   (reader average is a very very accurate measure of a game's quality on this site and it is the second highest for this one)

Any ideas how I might lay my hands on a legal copy of System Shock 2 ? The big distributor in Kolkata (Allied Soft) definitely does not have it nor is going to get in near future.


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

^dude what are u saying i cant understand


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 13, 2007)

Some miscommunication !

I thought u were saying "Grim Fandango better be good as I do not want to waste to any money". I wanted to tell u I am willing to bet that u or anyone who likes adventure games will find GF good.

Those links I included are comments on GF on the IGN site.

You got it now ?


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

ahh and so if i say its not good u will give me orange box?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, I will. Trust me .. lolol ..

I am desperate to lay my hands on a legal copy of System Shock 2. Any ideas ?

My daughter is going to scour for it in Singapore today. Wish I get it from somewhere soon.


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

try to use unsacred t*****ts if u must, i mean u cant get a game now that was released in 1998 now can u?
o ya i got grim fandango it sucks, now can i have a orange box please? with the serial key unused?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 13, 2007)

Tell me, till which part did u play GF ?

What is t*****t ? don't know this word ..

PS: I will stand by my word if u play GF to a reasonable point and find it really sucks ! I still don't believe anyone who liked TLJ can dislike GF


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

torrents... i cannt understand how to play grim fandango, could u teach me, im seeing everywher that u have to use cpu killer and stuff to slow down ur pc or its gonna hang

dude its grim fandango is hanging at every thing i see man,, everytime i use the E key it hangs. is this normal i also applied the patch


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 14, 2007)

I am absolutely surprised !!!

On second thoughts, sometimes it happens that a game designed for Windows 98 won't play well on XP or vista.

I will get my CDs, try on my XP professional copy and then pass it on to you. Just give me a couple of days.

In the meantime, just try disabling direct draw if it helps.

I wont use bittorrent, being a stickler to propriety. Just saw WIC demo. It is superb. Looks better than COH. So I will probably buy this one. It is going to be on shelves tomm onwards if my info is correct.


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

which cd are u talkin about, if ur talking about grim fandango cd no need dude  i have the damn cd, even tried  reinstalling dunno but its just hanging at every thing i interact with, in the starting of the dam game


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 14, 2007)

looks like u r online.

But I thought u downloaded from torrents.

Hope u r able to play this time.


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

its still not working man grim fandango sucks


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wait a couple of days. I will make it work for u ..

If after it does work, u don't like it, you get ur OB.


----------



## Who (Oct 14, 2007)

If you are using dual core cpu (e.g core 2 duo) press ctrl-alt-del when playing grim fandango & in process tab select grimfandango, right click it & select set affinty then untick cpu 1 click ok & play the game. this should fix the prob i think.


----------



## entrana (Oct 14, 2007)

im on a p4


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 15, 2007)

Smit,

I am glad to see u here. Any ideas how I might get a legal copy of System Shock 2 ? If you have or know someone who has and is willing to sell, I will buy.

Both of u, have u played WIC or WIC demo ? How do u compare it with COH. I am buying one of the two and want to put my money for the better one as both are quite expensive right now. Comments from anyone on this will be welcome.

Ayush, My copy of GF will be here tomm, I will try it out, see what problems come and try to sort it out. I really want all gaming lovers to enjoy the best games. Hence the pitch.


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

coh should be better it got a better rating, and its harder


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 15, 2007)

I played both demos, COH is harder, or rather WIC is too easy. But WIC looked and felt better.

For now, I think I will go with WIC. Will buy COH when the next price reduction happens.


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

ok how much is wic anyways, did u get ur hands on grim and orange box yet, and besides where do u live how am i going to pick it up anyways

nevermind turned of d3d grim is working the game is just to hard and the controls suck, this game better not be good so i can get that orange box

o ya and there is these puzzles they say that elevator and wine part where u need a slower pc to complete is this true how did u complete did u use cpu killer


----------



## sanjeed007 (Oct 15, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> I played both demos, COH is harder, or rather WIC is too easy. But WIC looked and felt better.
> 
> For now, I think I will go with WIC. Will buy COH when the next price reduction happens.


what do u guys do???u buy a lot of original games??ur work please


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 15, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> ok how much is wic anyways, did u get ur hands on grim and orange box yet, and besides where do u live how am i going to pick it up anyways
> 
> nevermind turned of d3d grim is working the game is just to hard and the controls suck, this game better not be good so i can get that orange box
> 
> o ya and there is these puzzles they say that elevator and wine part where u need a slower pc to complete is this true how did u complete did u use cpu killer


 
Hey that is not fair ! I mean that bit about the game not being good so you can get OB ! If you do find it good, do the square thing and admit it like I am committed to doing the square thing !

I played it on a P III 733 MHz, 64 MB RAM computer which was my machine till August 06. I faced no problem whatsoever.

I found it very very smooth in terms of system running and puzzles are hard but if u cracked TLJ, it should not be all that tough for u. I tell u one thing, even if u struggle and don't crack puzzle fully by yourself, just the experience of moving around, trying to crack it and finally cracking either by yourself or by walkthrough will still give u a great experience ! We (our entire family used to be involved when I played) cracked about 50% of puzzles by ourselves and we still found it superb.

The first set of puzzles is hard. You have to solve two puzzles. I solved one by myself and the other I had to read the walkthrough. Mind u, I am NOT good at puzzle solving so u have a good chance of cracking both.

WIC is 1299/-

I will PM u my phone no and then we will see how to get GF to u.


----------



## entrana (Oct 15, 2007)

dont worry i dont need gf anymore it works fine, i just might need to use cpu killer that time when it gets to that part we will see, dont worry ill admit it if its a good game i dont really care about the orange box because im gonna get it anyways next monday


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not worried ! I would give u the OB without hesitation.

btw, I think u r getting OB for the same reason I am getting WIC ! Now guess what that means !


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

why are u getting wic?


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 16, 2007)

A b'day gift !

btw, now that GF seems to be working for u, please let me know if I lose the bet and I will get ur OB.


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

sure i dont think u will lose tho coz everyone is saying it rockzzz


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good to see u think that.

You can do this also if u like: if, God forbid, u r stuck, don't go to walkthrough straightaway. First let me know where u r stuck and I will give u hints. That way, u will still have the satisfaction of solving the puzzles though they have been made somewhat easier through the hints.


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

ok so im in a foresty place and so far the game sucks, i mean it


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 16, 2007)

Did u finish the first set of puzzles urself ?? U wud have to solve them if u r in a foresty place !


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

im using walkthroughs, i always do with adventure games including tlj, but i still loved tlj
this game really isnt great, i must still play it because i paid for it
ill play the game tomorrow its boring me really, not because im using the walkthroughs dont get me wrong


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 16, 2007)

I will buy u the OB. If at this point, u find it boring, then proabably I lost the bet. I am PMing u my cell no and u can talk to me and line up for getting it / picking it up as convenient.

Though I must tell u, u cannot enjoy if u use walkthroughs so fast with Adv games. I solved many of the puzzles myself and it was really exhilerating. Even when I went to walkthrough, I did so after trying a lot so the experience of trying made it also quite enjoyable.


----------



## entrana (Oct 16, 2007)

if u really do want to give it to me u can just pm me the cd key because i dont know where u live and my mom doesent allow me to meet strangers, you know what  i mean, although u dont have to give it to me..


----------



## entrana (Oct 18, 2007)

Confirmed News Ob On Monday!!


----------



## entrana (Oct 21, 2007)

guys bought orange box and trust me its a must have


----------



## xbonez (Oct 21, 2007)

which is the best in OB?? right now i'm playing HL2 Ep2


----------



## entrana (Oct 21, 2007)

portal and tf2 are fun, tf2 is still my fav


----------



## Who (Oct 22, 2007)

actually i don't know why you guys like TF 2 that much i read many reviews both by professional reviewers & user reviewers  they all say  TF 2 is the weak link of the orange box & it has only six maps right now..to play online..anyway i am buying OB to play the single player game. will tf 2 when more map come out.


----------



## entrana (Oct 22, 2007)

just because it has six maps doesnt mean u dont play it. did u even try the 6 maps?


----------



## baccilus (Oct 22, 2007)

Well TF2 is certainly the best thing about Orange Box. Months from now, this is the only thing I am gonna be playing. 6 maps is not a bad thing. No matter how many maps are there, you can play on only one at one time. Repeating the maps gives you a chance to know learn them and think of various strategies.

Any ways, I am sure there will be more maps soon.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 23, 2007)

AMD 64 3500 +

2 GB DDR 400 RAM 

Nividia 7600 GT 

Pls suggest games for the above system


----------



## bikdel (Oct 23, 2007)

dave
mario
deer hunter
bush rampage

n the like...


hehe jus kiddin.....

all the games that are being talked about here work on ur PC


----------



## puzzleslover (Oct 23, 2007)

hi all,

i found website that gives money for solving puzzles  , please help me in solving them    . the website is www.jadook.com


----------



## entrana (Oct 27, 2007)

rite now im playing rainbow six vegas. its awesome and good and hard as well


----------



## xbonez (Oct 27, 2007)

just started dreamfall-the longest journey. seems gud. gameplay and story is on the lines of indigo prophecy which i liked a lot


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^ whats the game about??


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 27, 2007)

I am right now downloading the demo of "sherlock holmes: The awakened". It is same genre as The Longest Journey and Grim Fandango, the latter being a true classic which I loved. The game should be in Indian stores in a couple of months and I will probably be buying it.


----------



## entrana (Oct 28, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> just started dreamfall-the longest journey. seems gud. gameplay and story is on the lines of indigo prophecy which i liked a lot


u cannot fully understand dreamfall without playing the longest journey 1


----------



## entrana (Nov 8, 2007)

keep this thread alive guys


----------



## sanjay_111 (Nov 10, 2007)

Sherlock Holmes did not seem to be very good. Ratings overall also are mediocre. This game is more or less ruled out for me. Pity noone ever created a game like Grim Fandango ..


----------



## entrana (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ whats with you and grim fandango man?


----------

